# Ruger Announces Custom Shop



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

https://www.americanrifleman.org/ar...wsletter&utm_medium=insider&utm_campaign=1018

The 10/22 is interesting. 
Been seeing more and more .22LR PRS competitions.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hope they are better than the custom tuned Ruger 22 pistols at the mid Atlantic American rifleman completion. Looked like the early Vietnam era m 16 jamming. No one made it through that station without a couple of restarts due to jams and malfunctions. It was the bottle neck on the course.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Not in my future for $900 dollars.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

I bought a used 10/22T years ago. 
Put various upgrades, aftermarket parts when I could afford them over the years. 
Including the three different stocks, I probably have close to a thousand dollars in it. 

Shoots like a dream.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Both my Ruger 10/22 and 22/45 both shoot awesome with little to no stoppages. Usually stoppages only become a possibility when I use ammo under 1,100 FPS.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

WhatTheHeck said:


> I bought a used 10/22T years ago.
> Put various upgrades, aftermarket parts when I could afford them over the years.
> Including the three different stocks, I probably have close to a thousand dollars in it.
> 
> Shoots like a dream.


So, is it still really a ruger10/22 or your version of custom parts? Just sayin....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

WhatTheHeck said:


> Shoots like a dream.


So does mine. As you know I'm Jonesing for a 10/22 breakdown. It's either that or my wife threatens to get a back-hoe to remove the HV .22LRs in my gun room. I also have a compact .22LR conversion kit for my UC2 Kimber. If the SHTF I think more .22LRs will be fired than .223s.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

ekim said:


> So, is it still really a ruger10/22 or your version of custom parts? Just sayin....


It is still a Ruger 10/22.

If I had the money to trick out a stock Ruger or spend the money on the custom, I would opt for the custom.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

WhatTheHeck said:


> It is still a Ruger 10/22.
> 
> If I had the money to trick out a stock Ruger or spend the money on the custom, I would opt for the custom.


My point is still the same, is it still a Ruger or your wanna be, as Ruger didn't build it with those mods/custom parts. But you can call it what ever you want, enjoy.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

For you 10/22 customizing fools.....



> Adaptive Tactical Ruger 1022 Takedown Modifications


https://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2018/10/12/adaptive-tactical-ruger-1022-takedown-modifications/


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Hope they are better than the custom tuned Ruger 22 pistols at the mid Atlantic American rifleman completion. Looked like the early Vietnam era m 16 jamming. No one made it through that station without a couple of restarts due to jams and malfunctions. It was the bottle neck on the course.


 Send it in for repair, if it isn't already on recall. Ruger will fix anything, forever so I hear.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

RedLion said:


> For you 10/22 customizing fools.....
> 
> https://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2018/10/12/adaptive-tactical-ruger-1022-takedown-modifications/


Nice. Very nice.


----------

